# Packie Manus Byrne RIP (1917 -2015)



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The gifted Donegal traditional folk singer, musician and storyteller Packie Manus Byrne has sadly died at the age of 98.

Folk Radio has a good article with links to his singing. Here he is on whistle


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A justly famous name in Irish Traditional Music - rest in peace. :angel:


----------

